# Frustrated



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

I am still frustrated with this whole grooming thing! I have been trying to comb Digby each evening, but he is still a horror to work with. He isn't trying to bite me anymore (so I guess that is a step in the right direction), but he won't sit still and if I hit the littlest snag (he seems to be getting small tangles around his bottom and on his tail) he tries to bite the comb and run away. He is never completely exhausted, or I would try to do it then. I've been doing it in the late evening, but he still seems to have enough energy then that it makes it next to impossible. At this rate he may be the first bald Havanese because he'll have to be shaved!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe try a brush first and just brush for a little while then put him down and give him a tiny treat. Do that several times a day and hold the hair in your hand and brush against your hand instead of his skin. Also, Cicero did better when he was small if I would take him out and run him, playing chase, for about 5 minutes. He was so tired that he would relax better. It just takes time to get them use to the fact that it IS going to happen. Supply lots of tiny treats during - when he is only being good.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Moira also is becoming more of a wiggle butt for grooming. I thought by doing it every day she would start getting used to it but seems it only annoys her more often! LOL She really hates the comb but doesn't seem to mind the brush, so when she starts to get unruly when I'm using the comb I alternate back to the brush for a while to settle her back down. She will lay still for me when I use the brush from the top of her head all down her back in nice long strokes, it must feel really good!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Bsxter, who will be 5 mos on August 20, is getting more and more impatient with being brushed. I do it in stages, brushing for five minutes, then letting him play, then coming back to it. The problem with that is that he's more prepared for me. But, it does seem to keep him a bit calmer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Try to put your pups on your lap and hold them on their backs and just pet and touch them about a few times a day. Mine did much better when I bought a grooming small table it was about $65.00 and works great. I do both with my two I start on the table and blow off as much moisture from the skin maybe about 3 min then we sit and start with the tummy. I finish up on the small table that is positioned on my dryer. Here is a picture


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Sofie will sit if I give her her favorite chew toy to play with while I brush. You can also try freezing her favorite treat in a cong and letting her nibble at that while you brush. I also give sofie lots of praise when she is sitting and letting me brush her for a while. 
Don't give up. Good luck!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My pup's a wiggle worm too. I've found if I give her a Kong or give her a treat puzzle (she likes the brick... http://www.amazon.com/Nina-Ottosson-Brick-Puzzle-Game/dp/B003F1JYCQ )while I groom her, that works the best. I also bought a grooming table and find it's much easier to groom her on the table than anywhere else. Good luck!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Digs is not the easiest to groom either. He thinks it's a game and for the most part refuses to sit still. It was the toughest part of the CGC test for us!

I like that Brick Treat Puzzle - looks pretty cool.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I didn't use a comb on Rosie until she started blowing coat. I still lay her over my legs and brush all over. I only use the comb when I find a mat that I can't brush out. Rosie hates the comb also. I have spoiled her shamefully in every way except things that are dangerous for her or having her lay quietly while I am grooming. That is when I am pack leader and she knows just from the tone of my voice and how I hold her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of patience and short.................sessions.......and treats after.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

How old is Digby, and how long have you had him/been trying to groom him? 

No dog likes being brushed/combed naturally (ok maybe some of them do, but I don't think that any long-haired hav puppies do lol). You have to train them to at least tolerate it, even if they will never really like it - and that means you have to treat grooming the same as any other training session for a puppy - start small, just a few minutes a day, and treat them/praise them liberally for doing well. And, you have to keep doing it, every day or every couple of days, until they 'get' the small sessions, and then, you start training them for longer sessions. And every time, you have to give them some sort of incentive for tolerating the grooming, otherwise, they will just only ever hate it.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You could also get him use to being touched and petted/massaged. Then slip in the brush for a few seconds. Praise....Praise...for all good behavior.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree that some every day is good for training. I use a grooming table and after about 5 minutes (with a young dog), give a small treat, and keep doing so until they are done. I go about 5 minutes at first, extending that 5 minutes more (with treats) until they are done.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It takes a lot of patience, a tiny bit of time each day and a few good quality treats. My guys line up, I planned it this way, they think grooming is a time for personal attention and treats!!!! since I have three it really reinforces it. I know it seems like it is impossible, but if you think in terms of how long you will have your pet, a month or two is just a small amount of time.


----------

